# next stop - Antonin Dvorak



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Szymanowski Quartet : Antonin Dvorak String quartet Nr. 13 G-major*

*Antonin Dvorak : String quartet Nr. 13 G-major Op. 106
Allegro moderato
Adagio ma non troppo
Molto vivace
Finale : Andante sostenuto - Allegro con fuoco

Szymanowski Quartet :
Andrej Bielow, violin I
Grzegorz Kotow, violin II
Vladimir Mykytka, viola
Marcin Sieniawski, cello

Festival Wissembourg - August 29th 2013*

A fine performance of a fragile and tender, but still rich and varied quartet.

youtube comments

*I love the Szymanowsky quartet. They are great musicians.*

﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Trio GASPARD-Dvorak Trio Nr.3 in F minor-I. (LIM,KADESHA,HUNTER)*

Loveley, intensive performance of a very fine piano trio.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Renée Fleming @ Song to the Moon LIVE !!! Praha 2009*

*Velvet Revolution 20th Anniversary Concert in Prague on 17. November 2009.*

Can you imagine a more beautiful song than this Dvorak treasure? Beautifully sung here in czech by Renée Fleming

youtube comments

*Incredibly beautiful performance, and an incredibly beautiful composition.﻿

I am Czech. Dvorak's music often leaves me breathless not just because it's beautiful but also because it contains the spirit of my home. Not many performers can provide both qualities for me singing Dvorak. Fleming can. Always! I saw her singing this aria in the beautiful Municipal house of Prague. She moved me to tears. Sublime. Thank you.

It is one thing to have the gift...the instrument, and Renee has that for certain. It is quite another thing to have heart...she has heart. The voice comes from birth and hard work. The heart comes from being a loving, deeply caring human being. I love Renee Fleming for showing us the beauty of being alive and genuine.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dvorak - Piano Concerto in G minor, Op.33-Rudolf Firkusny*

Brilliant interpretation from Firkusny. The consert is deliciously melodic and lyrical

youtube comments

*No one could play this piece like Firkusny. I've always had the recording he did with Susskind and St. Louis, currently as an Original Masters CD version of the 1975 recording. The piece deserves more recognition. As it is, many people, even among classical music lovers, don't even know Dvorak wrote a piano concerto.﻿

This performances demonstrates without question that Firkusny was one of the greatest pianists of his time. He has magisterial control over every aspect of this, perhaps the most technically demanding concerto written, especially at this late stage in his career. The control, tone, discipline and taste are extraordinary. Perhaps it doesn't reach quite as far as the legendary Richter/Kleiber studio version (or the live prom from 1961) but it offers other things. The orchestra, too - wonderful.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Charles-Antoine Duflot performs Dvořáks Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra No. 2*

*French cellist Charles-Antoine Duflot performs Antonin Dvořáks concerto with the orchestra of the LISZT SCHOOL of Music Weimar, October 19, 2013 in the Weimarhalle. The conductor is Prof. Nicolás Pasquet. Duflot was awarded the first prize of the Competition "Ton und Erklärung" of the "Association of Arts and Culture of the German Economy at the Federation of German Industries" in 2013.*

Brilliant and very personal interpretation of this great concerto


----------

